# removal of ring stuck on finger



## eeoo

What code would be appropriate to use when a patient comes into the office with a ring stuck on her finger?  The doctor came in and briefly looked at the patient's finger and the nurse then used a cutting tool to cut the ring.  The doctor wants to use 10120- incision and removal of foreign body, subcutaneous tissues, simple.  There was no incision, so I am arguing that code is not appropriate.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## QuadRider

It's included in the E/M.  There is no CPT code associated with the procedure.  Hope this helps.
Angie, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

I completely agree with Angie.  Unless there is an excision, you can not bill for 10120.


----------



## jhaley3

What code would the doctor use if he takes patient to surgery to remove rings from all 10 fingers and he cut the rings off?


----------

